# THE STROLLER HAS ARRIVED!!!!!!



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

OK the jokes have started already but I ordered the stroller this AM I should have it in a week or so.........I will practice with the dogs up and down the driveway!!!!!!!!

So hang around pics will be coming!!

for those of you that do no know what I am talking about  here's a link of what I bought 

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=12195&N=2001+62745


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

omg that's just too funny !! i must admit it's very practical.......but i wouldn't dare :roll: 
my bf would call me insane and won't leave the house with me anymore  
it would be great though , to take them for long walks......carefree, especially for paris..........maybe i should start begging again :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

My friend uses the Kittiwalker and still has the ( brand new, wrong colour sent )one for sale in uk.In August she is giving me her pet mobil, pictures will be coming when i get it, so you wont be the only looney on the block


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

What is it about owning a aChihuahua----that we become a little "over the edge"?????  I admit it happened to me.....oh, about the first day I brought Bruiser home!! :wink:


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 29, 2004)

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> omg that's just too funny !! i must admit it's very practical.......but i wouldn't dare :roll:
> my bf would call me insane and won't leave the house with me anymore
> it would be great though , to take them for long walks......carefree, especially for paris..........maybe i should start begging again :wink:
> 
> kisses nat


Nat, I just love your sense of humor!


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Oh I am so envious, LOL. I think I have decided to get one also. It would make life so much easier


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I think it's a great idea.....won't work on my gravel roads though LOL I'm looking forward to the pic's !


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> omg that's just too funny !! i must admit it's very practical.......but i wouldn't dare :roll:
> my bf would call me insane and won't leave the house with me anymore
> it would be great though , to take them for long walks......carefree, especially for paris..........maybe i should start begging again :wink:
> 
> kisses nat


Goofy woman  Kemo and Bindi will not be a primped spoiled babies now ( :wink: yeah right). Its to save them from certain death at crowded activities..........I am being so harassed already- I will die if they hate it. :lol: :lol:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

sjc said:


> What is it about owning a aChihuahua----that we become a little "over the edge"?????  I admit it happened to me.....oh, about the first day I brought Bruiser home!! :wink:


 I dunno but it sure is FUN!


----------



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

That is too cute! :lol: You go girl!


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

I can imagine you are being teased. Popole who are not owned by a chi simply don't understand! LOL. I think it is adorable.


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I like it... I hope Kemo and Bindi like it too... It would never work for me here where I live... I don't go to that many crowded places.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I'm not even going to comment on how over the top this is, as I recently came this close (thumb and forefinger just a hair apart) to buying a _bikini_ for Lily. I'm still not sure I won't buy it eventually. So I'm in no position to cast any stones. :lol: 

As my mom would say, use it in good health.  

Can't wait to see pics!!! :lol:


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

I love it! I wanted to get that same one for Molly, but a 13 yr old pushing a chi in a stroller would look kinda strange. :lol: BTW- Rachael where were you going to buy the bikini from?


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

I think its great I want one also wonder if they will make one for twins or triplets? that will hold 3 or 4 small guys now I could use that


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i want it! especially when i got to the outside flea market... and extra especially that i'm looking for a brother for chiwi!! 

as for the bikini, rachael i too am thinking of it, but the thing is, chiwi wouldn't look that good in it cause she is long haried.. or would she :?


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

MissMolly said:


> BTW- Rachael where were you going to buy the bikini from?


From www.chiwawagaga.com but it's like $27 and Lily doesn't even like the water. :lol:


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

LOL! :lol:  Thanks!


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

wow, we've got to see pictures of that! I can't wait to see it.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

janiebabes said:


> I think its great I want one also wonder if they will make one for twins or triplets? that will hold 3 or 4 small guys now I could use that


 Kittiwalker can carry 3-4 at a time and also have double decker ones now.Go to http://midnightpass.com/


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

this one holds up to 33lbs thats alot of chis I can stuff in there LOL :lol:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Kemo's mamma said:


> this one holds up to 33lbs thats alot of chis I can stuff in there LOL :lol:


Oh, now I see where you're headed with this.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Lol C=Vic that is too cute - you certainly have 2 pampered pooches - people will be stopping you in the street to look at your new baby :lol:


----------



## Akasha's Chi's (Apr 23, 2005)

I love carrying around my chi's in their fancy carrying bags,but I so want one of these strollers for summertime and spring walks in the park!Especially if it can handle all of my chi's weights combined!!I need it!!!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

ozzysmom said:


> Lol C=Vic that is too cute - you certainly have 2 pampered pooches - people will be stopping you in the street to look at your new baby :lol:


 only thing is Kemo will want to rip into everyone while Bindi licks their wounds :roll: --I hope the screen holds up :lol:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i can't wait to see some pics from kemo and bindi in it  

kisses nat


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

OMG it came today and I LOVE it, it is so much better than the picture and it came in a pretty midnight blue not that other blue.....very nicely made. I quickly took pics of Kemo in it (Bindi is still at the docs). I will get better ones I promise....

I am so excited :wave:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

ok Kemo barked at it first then I plunked him in and he was not sure what to make of it but I praised him lots...


----------



## kiwi love (Jun 30, 2004)

That is too Funny :laughing3: I can not stop laughing :lol: . Kemo looks very confused :shock: in the second picture. I love :love5: the stroller though very cute.


----------



## nikki (Jan 28, 2005)

:shock: OMG, I'm sorry, but I could never walk in public like that!  :laughing1: :lol: :laughing3:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Kemo loks like he needs Bindi home.... 

I like it,,, I hope you get lots of use out of it... 

Looks kinda like a baby stroller... you could actually put a blanket over it and it would look just like a baby stroller...


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

That is so cute and too funny! :lol:


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

OMG! That is too cute!! Kemo looks like he doesn't know what to make of it... :wink: That would be fun walking around on the promenade here. LOL


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Too funny! Kemo looks like he needs to share his embarrassment with Bindi. I'm sure they'll love it once they get used to it. What chi doesn't love being treated like royalty?


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Victoria, that stroller really looks cute. Do you imagine that stores would be more willing to let you bring dogs in, if they are in the stroller?


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

My friend that had the kittiwalker and other dog strollers has just bought this one too and praises it so much, she says its the best one yet!!!!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Boogaloo said:


> Victoria, that stroller really looks cute. Do you imagine that stores would be more willing to let you bring dogs in, if they are in the stroller?


 Dont think I wont try and get away with anything I can! 8) :lol: :wink:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

sullysmum said:


> My friend that had the kittiwalker and other dog strollers has just bought this one too and praises it so much, she says its the best one yet!!!!


 Thats good to know, cause I really like it. So far everything from that place is great!! expensive but great :roll:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

aw he does look confused lol! but once his pal is in there with him, he may be more open to it lol!


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

That is just too cute! You are going to get a lot of attention w/ that. 
It's going to be so easy for you to take them out now.
You'll have to let us know how your first outing goes w/ it.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

looks like you can get a third chi  there's a lot of space left en there :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## princess'momma (Feb 2, 2005)

OMG that is too cute. I love the stroller, its almost fun to see the looks we get for our chi babies!!


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

lol, poor Kemo, love the stroller tho...I'll say 5 chis fit there no problem!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> looks like you can get a third chi  there's a lot of space left en there :wink:
> 
> kisses nat


heheheh seriously one more Bindi size would work. Kemo is too hefty to get another one of him in. I cant wait to try it-maybe this week since Bindi cant walk I will just put her in there while we walk Kemo... :lol:


----------



## Lady&trampsmom (Oct 8, 2004)

omg :tongue9: hahahahahahhahaha sorry all i gotta say about it lollol


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

That ok I am getting ready for people like you :wink:


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

One good thing about buying them now is we wont have to buy them when we are dotty old women with a shopping trolley with our dogs inside ,we will already have them


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

sullysmum said:


> One good thing about buying them now is we wont have to buy them when we are dotty old women with a shopping trolley with our dogs inside ,we will already have them


 :wink: 8)


----------



## faewyn (May 1, 2005)

:shock: I never imagined anything like that would ever be invented!

Must of been a Chi owner  

Although, I can def see the practical reasons for one


----------

